#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Make Android faster and improve performance ,Speed up Android Phone !!!

## Wondergirl

How to speed up our Android phone? Well,it's every android user's dream that their phone defies all the limits and quickness. 
let me see some useful android Tips and tricks 
 Keep the apps you use,rest are garbage .Clear app cache to make your android phone fasterClean the system memory several times during the dayuse lighter version off apps,if available
guys share some tips & tricks :Confused:

----------

